# Not eating his dry food



## Wissam (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey my puppy is allmost 5 months...hes not eating his dry food unless i mix it with some chicken or meat .. What can i do to make him eat only his dry food again??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

switch brands. he may not like what you're feeding him. you may
have to switch brands a few times before finding something your
dog likes and something that works for your dog.


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

My 4 month old just started doing the same thing. He use to dive into his food and he ate it all 3 times a day. Suddenly he just stopped eating it all together. Vet checked him out and he was fine. Wrote it off as teething. 
I decided it could also be because he is bored of it (imagine eating the same thing everyday, all day). So I started mixing it up by putting things in it that he loves like peanut butter, dog gravy, carrots, blueberries, apples and other treats I would normally feed him. I just started mixing them in his food to spice it up a little. 
As the other post states he may not like the food either, but if he gobbled it down before this may not be the case. 
Also, I was told this by a very knowledgable breeder, don't leave their food out. The smell of it all day can make them not wanting. even if it was a food you loved and couldn't get enough of, the smell it all day would turn you off to it. Put the food out, after an half hour or so, put it up and try again in a few hours. 
Hopefully some of this helps!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

MANY GSD's are picky eaters. So, if he's not sick, and this is normal for him, you'll just have to be smart about getting him to eat enough of a healthy balanced diet.

Great info from fellow 'sufferers' of a picky eater on ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/162644-pup-doesnt-want-eat-picky-eater.html


----------

